# john denvers car model?



## johndenverscar (Dec 22, 2006)

Hello i own a 1978 Mercury Cougar XR7 that was originally owned by the late american country music singer John Denver.

www.johndenverscar.tk

The car is known world wide as the john denver car

I am trying to find someone who can manufacture a model of this particular vehicle as 2007 is the tenth anniversary of johns death and because i cannot travel around the world to display the car it has been suggested that i try and get a model made.
if anyone can help please contact.

John Barry
Brisbane Australia
[email protected]


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

Persoanlly, if I had that car, I'd have it detailed, trailer it to the Barrett-Jackson auto auction and try to get a hundred thousand for it. Celebrity cars at that auction are hot commodies if they are in original condition, even used.


----------



## mb1k (May 6, 2002)

Wow, that's going to be a toughie to fill. Did they even make a kit for that car?


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

I find it interesting that the car made it to Australia!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

With no disrespect intended, is there anything about it that would make people want a car kit of John Denver's old car? Sonny and Cher had George Barris customized matching Mustang convertibles. Is there anything special about this car, besides the fact that Denver owned it?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

ChrisW said:


> With no disrespect intended, is there anything about it that would make people want a car kit of John Denver's old car? Sonny and Cher had George Barris customized matching Mustang convertibles. Is there anything special about this car, besides the fact that Denver owned it?


I was thinking the same thing but there's no accounting for the excitement big fans of John Denver could have for having such a memento of the fellow's life--even if the car is nothing but a really nice car for the time period.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Now if it was Jon Voit....


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Jon who ??? :tongue:


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

terryr said:


> Now if it was Jon Voit....


Terry - I believe you mean Jon Voight...

...or is that _John_ Voight...? :lol: (Seinfeld fans will understand...)


----------



## mb1k (May 6, 2002)

Dangit!! You beat me to that joke .... :-(

But are we sure it's not John Denver the "dentist"?


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

sounds like a nice car.
at least it isnt one of John Denver's Porsche's.
up where he lived in Pitkin County, Colorado. the Big Pine Tree's used to jump in front of them all the time.
At least thats the story he told the Deputy.


----------

